# OEM Wheel Weights?



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there a list/link with the OEM wheel weights?

Looking at the Daytona's and the Interlagos specifically . . .


Any help would be appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I think the Daytonas weigh about 26 lbs each. Search for other threads on this topic.


----------



## Denker (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a great website for detailed information on wheels. I'm not sure if they have it on here or not but you'll learn a lot either way about what is out there.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/oem-vw-audi-wheels-gallery-database.htm

Check out this calculator too. 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/tire-wheel-gearing-calculator.htm


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe I'm the only guy concerned then, huh?

With all my wheels I've had on my GTI...I've always weighed them and posted up the info

And yeah I've probably been to that rim listing page on myturbodiesel.com about a 100 times, lol
thanks though


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Dan, I'm not sure how much either weigh, but the Daytona's surely feel heavier than 26lbs. I know that a 235/40/18 tire is heavier than a 225/40/18 tire, but the Daytona's are noticeable heavier than my 23 lb Classix with 225/45/17 tires and even my 23 lb MSW's with a 235/40/17. That said, it's been awhile since I've picked up a 29 lb Huff with 225/40/18 tires. 

All I do know is that my dad's car is noticeable my responsive with the Classix and 225/45 winter tires. It launches like a bat out of hell.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good info, but something to remember.....the stock Conti tires are super heavy....like 26 or 27lbs. alone....which is crazy heavy for a tire

I think the Daytonas are 27lbs.

I'm wondering about the Interlagos weight though still. . .


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, that's true. Hell, my 235/40/17 Hankook Ventus RS-2's weigh 23 or 24lbs which is kind of heavy, but being an extreme performance tire, they have additional support in the sidewall. I guess that's just one more thing I really dislike about the ContiProContacts. I don't understand why automakers can't just charge $500 more per car and put a good tire on the car from the factory such as Conti's DWS for all season use, DW for summer use, etc. Or Bridgestone RE760, etc.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Yeah, that's true. Hell, my 235/40/17 Hankook Ventus RS-2's weigh 23 or 24lbs which is kind of heavy, but being an extreme performance tire, they have additional support in the sidewall. I guess that's just one more thing I really dislike about the ContiProContacts. I don't understand why automakers can't just charge $500 more per car and put a good tire on the car from the factory such as Conti's DWS for all season use, DW for summer use, etc. Or Bridgestone RE760, etc.


Yup...that was one of my plans with this car.....trade in the stock Conti tires and upgrade to the DWS's

They offered me $50/tire to trade them in & they're brand new....not even worth it at that point. Just keep them for turn in/trade in/sell it, whatever....you know?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, that's just throwing out money if you do it. Are they the factory 17's? I'd say sell them and get a set of nice 18's or 19's, but I really regretted trading my first set of Classix. Maybe just take the tires off brand new, sell them, then get the 18's or 19's and use the money from the ContiPros to buy winter tires for the OEM 17's? 

That's assuming you have enough funds to purchase new summer wheels though. I know how that goes lol. After seeing the white CC on those ACH RS6 reps, I really want those for my car. But running an 18x8 ET32 scares me with my car.

Edit: Just saw all of your FS posts. I guess I'm confused as to why you'd be selling the MkVI Euro switch and the winter tires. The Euro switch is the same exact one I believe as the CC's. It fits in my car as well. I guess I could see why you're selling the winter tires, since they're 225/45/17 instead of 235/45.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Yeah, that's just throwing out money if you do it. Are they the factory 17's? I'd say sell them and get a set of nice 18's or 19's, but I really regretted trading my first set of Classix. Maybe just take the tires off brand new, sell them, then get the 18's or 19's and use the money from the ContiPros to buy winter tires for the OEM 17's?
> 
> That's assuming you have enough funds to purchase new summer wheels though. I know how that goes lol. After seeing the white CC on those ACH RS6 reps, I really want those for my car. But running an 18x8 ET32 scares me with my car.
> 
> Edit: Just saw all of your FS posts. I guess I'm confused as to why you'd be selling the MkVI Euro switch and the winter tires. The Euro switch is the same exact one I believe as the CC's. It fits in my car as well. I guess I could see why you're selling the winter tires, since they're 225/45/17 instead of 235/45.


A lot to cover here.....

I have the 17's....was gonna trade them in towards a set of take-off 18's. The 18's are $1100. He was gonna give me $500 for my 17's.
Instead I'm keeping the stock 17's and selling my Passat wheels (ET47) instead.

I'm selling the 225/45/17 because they're too short. I already picked up a set of 215/50/17 snow tires which are the correct overall size for the CC (narrower for the snow).
I plan on having those mounted on the stock 17's and then keeping the stock 17" Conti tires for whenever I get rid of it.
And then if I got the 18's....I'd just run the stock Conti's on them....no point in paying even more money to upgrade the tires (not that rich, lol)

As for the Euro switch...I sold it because it didn't have the "Auto" function. So I'm gonna buy the euro switch with the Auto function on it so I still have that feature. Make sense?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Haha yeah that clears it up. Sorry if it sounded like I was doubting you.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nah man...it's all good! :thumbup:


----------

